# Disposing of old fruit fly cultures



## Dart1 (Jan 16, 2019)

When a culture has reached the point of needing to be trashed is there a preferred way of killing off any remaining flies/ larva. I was thinking just putting it in the freezer for a couple hours might do the trick. I just would hate to explain to the wife why I had flies climbing out of the trash when I dispose of the culture.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Sep 7, 2013)

Freezer works great. You can easily get most of the contents out when they’re frozen solid. Then straight to the compost.


----------



## Herpin Man (Apr 11, 2018)

I simply rinse the cup with hot water, killing the remaining flies, then let it soak overnight. I then dispose of the solid remains in the trash, and clean and reuse the cup.


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Freezer. If you are really uncertain about the ethics of this, then a CO2 chamber is the best way.

Solo


----------



## Dart1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. My starter culture is approaching this point and it was something I hadn't really thought about previously.


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Dart1 said:


> Thanks for the replies. My starter culture is approaching this point and it was something I hadn't really thought about previously.


I will be in the same position soon, I'm thinking my chest freezer will work fairly quickly.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Freezer at 0° F for 72 hours (3 days) is the standard to make sure all larvae, eggs and potential hitchhikers- like mites, are dead. Let them thaw for about 15 minutes and the whole wad should come out in one piece with the cup left pretty clean and ready for a wash and re-use.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

SoloSK71 said:


> Freezer. If you are really uncertain about the ethics of this, then a CO2 chamber is the best way.
> 
> Solo


I never thought of the possible humane issues. 

Looks like the humane guidelines prescribe chemical euthanasia (possibly including CO2, but this section is a bit vague) followed by freezing for terrestrial invertebrates. The guidelines do state that either alone is not acceptable.

It isn't clear that fruit flies fall into the 'terrestrial invertebrates' category; this is a category given mostly to distinguish them from 'marine invertebrates'. Further, it claims that glue traps are acceptable collection methods for insects and spiders, the only guidance given specifically on insects.

https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Documents/euthanasia.pdf

I'm not advocating anything here, just following up on Solo's thought.


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

I kill flies constantly in various ways...my favorite is my "Bug A Salt"
I wing and maim and kill hundreds of flies, both within the genus drosophila and without. Houseflies of a few different species...they all die without a thought to their feelings. If one is still alive I might just toss him in the trash.

I don't my frogs are concerned with killing the flies in a humane way either.
Maybe I should erect a small clinic to 'put down' flies that enter my house all summer.

I'm being a bit 'froggy' or course...tongue firmly implanted in cheek (although I'm not kidding about the fly killing)

What I'm saying is - flies are flies.


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

To each their own. I look at it that I am deliberately interfering in the lifecycle of the fruit flies, worms, corals, clams, fish, shrimp, snails, frogs, etc., etc. that I raise and keep. I feel that therefore it is up to me to be as humane as possible in the husbandry that I practice.

What others do is up to them. I just offer these as my thoughts.

Solo


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

SoloSK71 said:


> To each their own. I look at it that I am deliberately interfering in the lifecycle of the fruit flies, worms, corals, clams, fish, shrimp, snails, frogs, etc., etc. that I raise and keep. I feel that therefore it is up to me to be as humane as possible in the husbandry that I practice.
> 
> What others do is up to them. I just offer these as my thoughts.
> 
> Solo


I don't like getting into deep philosophical discussions on forums but on this topic I'll put in my two cents. I'm in the oil and gas industry and I remember many years ago (too many than I'd care to admit) a young man commented about what the big deal was about a little oil spill here and there...oil is a natural substance that comes from the earth...if a little gets spilled here and there it shouldn't be a big deal. An older and wiser gentleman commented "We take the oil out of the ground where it is isolated from the visible environment...it may be a natural substance but when we take it out of the ground, it's our responsibility and duty to the planet to make sure that the visible environment doesn't see that oil." 
I believe the same holds true for any part of the natural order of things that we interfere in. Do I kill houseflies? Yes, they spread disease and they are naturally occurring in my space so if they want to risk getting close, too bad for them. Same with rats, etc... A life is a life...whether it is capable of conscious thought or not. If a human life and a fruit fly's life hung in the balance, my choice would be obvious. But any animal...a sheep, a cow, a fruit fly...that is bred and confined for a purpose by ourselves deserves a demise that is as humane (read the 'human' in humane...we are capable of empathy) as possible. 

Note: I'm a hunter. I hunt animals and I eat them. I don't put their heads or skins on my walls, but I put their meat in my freezer. I've experienced death up close and personal and I've never harvested an animal that there was not some feeling of sadness. I only say this so that I don't get accusations of being some tree-hugger who's out of touch with the realities of life and death. I feel like I'm rambling now...


----------



## JimM (Oct 2, 2018)

hp192 said:


> I don't like getting into deep philosophical discussions on forums but on this topic I'll put in my two cents. I'm in the oil and gas industry and I remember many years ago (too many than I'd care to admit) a young man commented about what the big deal was about a little oil spill here and there...oil is a natural substance that comes from the earth...if a little gets spilled here and there it shouldn't be a big deal. An older and wiser gentleman commented "We take the oil out of the ground where it is isolated from the visible environment...it may be a natural substance but when we take it out of the ground, it's our responsibility and duty to the planet to make sure that the visible environment doesn't see that oil."
> I believe the same holds true for any part of the natural order of things that we interfere in. Do I kill houseflies? Yes, they spread disease and they are naturally occurring in my space so if they want to risk getting close, too bad for them. Same with rats, etc... A life is a life...whether it is capable of conscious thought or not. If a human life and a fruit fly's life hung in the balance, my choice would be obvious. But any animal...a sheep, a cow, a fruit fly...that is bred and confined for a purpose by ourselves deserves a demise that is as humane (read the 'human' in humane...we are capable of empathy) as possible.
> 
> Note: I'm a hunter. I hunt animals and I eat them. I don't put their heads or skins on my walls, but I put their meat in my freezer. I've experienced death up close and personal and I've never harvested an animal that there was not some feeling of sadness. I only say this so that I don't get accusations of being some tree-hugger who's out of touch with the realities of life and death. I feel like I'm rambling now...


You'll get no argument from me regarding your sentiments.
The whole thing just tickled my sense of humor a bit is all, but in a completely tongue-in-cheek way as I said.


----------

